# لماذا اؤمن بالمسيح.



## thebreak-up (29 يوليو 2012)

*لن اتحدث عن الماضي يعد اليوم. بسببها تم فصلي لمدة شهر.

لذلك سوف أبدأ من جديد هنا.

هذه بداية سلسة من الاسئلة والاستفسارات والنقاشات. لعلى وعسى. 
اود ان يكون النقاش مع الادلة قدر الامكان.

لماذا اؤمن بالمسيح؟ 
هنالك اكتر من 100 ديانة واله. لماذا اؤمن بالمسيح من بينهم جميعا. 
كل اله وعقيدة ودين، لهم ادلة تثبت صحتهم، على الاقل بالنسبة لأتباعهم. فماذا يميز المسيحية عن غيرها؟ *


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

وما علاقة القسم بـ"غيرها"؟ 

القسم مخصص لإجابتك عن الأسئلة الخاصة بالمسيحية، وانت عليك ان تستكمل الأسئلة عن الـ أكثرم ن 100 ديانة وإله (على حد تعبيرك) لتعرف "لماذا تؤمن بالمسيح من بينهم جميعا"، هل تحتاج تعريفا بالقسم؟


----------



## thebreak-up (29 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وما علاقة القسم بـ"غيرها"؟
> 
> القسم مخصص لإجابتك عن الأسئلة الخاصة بالمسيحية، وانت عليك ان تستكمل الأسئلة عن الـ أكثرم ن 100 ديانة وإله (على حد تعبيرك) لتعرف "لماذا تؤمن بالمسيح من بينهم جميعا"، هل تحتاج تعريفا بالقسم؟



*عفوا اخ مولكان. ليش كل هالعصبية. انا عارف القسم ووظيفته. وسؤالي في المكان المناسب. *


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

> *ليش كل هالعصبية.*


اين العصبية؟ لا داعي للإسقاط.



> *انا عارف القسم ووظيفته. *


كلامك لا يدل على هذا، لانك لم تسأل اي سؤال في المسيحية، بل في المقارنة بين المسيحية وبين غيرها، والقسم لا يناقش "غيرها" هذا فضلا عن عدم وجود سؤال محدد أصلا لكي نجيب عليه..



> *وسؤالي في المكان المناسب. *


كعضو عادي، للتو راجعا من الطرد، ولا اتذكر السبب، لا يمكنك القول بهذا التقرير، انا اخبرتك بالصواب..

عليك بتحديد سؤالك لكي لا يقم المدير او احد المشرفين بحذف الموضوع وطردك لتعمد المخالفة..


----------



## thebreak-up (29 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اين العصبية؟ لا داعي للإسقاط.
> 
> 
> كلامك لا يدل على هذا، لانك لم تسأل اي سؤال في المسيحية، بل في المقارنة بين المسيحية وبين غيرها، والقسم لا يناقش "غيرها" هذا فضلا عن عدم وجود سؤال محدد أصلا لكي نجيب عليه..
> ...




بعتذر لو كان سؤالي مو واضح.

المسيحية. ديانة او عقيدة او ايمان. في ناس تعتبرها علاقة مع الله. من شان هيك، ماراح احصرها بتسمية معينه لانكم ادرى. 

انا مش مؤمن، جيت لعندك، وحبيت اتعرف من اول وجديد على المسيح، واعرف مين هون واعرف رسالته. بشو بتنصحني.


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

إقرأ الكتاب المقدس، ونصيحتي إبدأ بالعهد الجديد لكي يكون أسهل عليك، وما يقف في طريقك ضعه هنا كسؤال.. ولو لديك شبهة في أمر ما، ضعها في قسم الرد على الشبهات ليتم الرد عليها..


----------



## thebreak-up (29 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اين العصبية؟ لا داعي للإسقاط.
> 
> 
> كلامك لا يدل على هذا، لانك لم تسأل اي سؤال في المسيحية، بل في المقارنة بين المسيحية وبين غيرها، والقسم لا يناقش "غيرها" هذا فضلا عن عدم وجود سؤال محدد أصلا لكي نجيب عليه..
> ...





Molka Molkan قال:


> إقرأ الكتاب المقدس، ونصيحتي إبدأ بالعهد الجديد لكي يكون أسهل عليك، وما يقف في طريقك ضعه هنا كسؤال.. ولو لديك شبهة في أمر ما، ضعها في قسم الرد على الشبهات ليتم الرد عليها..



*انا سبق وقرأت الكتاب المقدس. وقرأت عن المسيح. بس مش فاهم كيف بدي وصل لك قصتي او وجهة نظري. من شان هيك قلت في تعليقي السابق. "اتعرف من اول وجديد على المسيح". وقلت كمان في الموضوع، ما بدي احكي عن الماضي بس مجبور اني احكي.
انا سبق وكنت مؤمن، بس بعد فترة قصيرة من بداية ايماني. صارت الشكوك والاسئلة من كل حدب وصوب تضربني. اسئلة ما عمري فكرت فيها. مع اني كنت متهني ومرتاح. القسيس قلي انه هذه فترة تجربة بمر فيها جميع العابرين. بس ما قدرت كمل، خلص، استسلمت. علاماتي الدراسية صارت تنزل، علاقاتي الاجتماعية تضررت. مش شان هيك، تركت ايماني من شان احافظ على الدنيا الفاني والي فيها. حاولت افنع نفسي اني على حق وصواب. بس ما قدرت، كل يوم كان يصيرلي شي يذكرني اني في وهم.  وخايف يكون الباب تسكر، خايف اركع مرة تانية لاني خجلان. كأني خنت شخص بعزة وخجلان ارجع واتأسفله. حاسس انه ما في امل، كلمة واحدة يمكن تعبر عن الي انا فيه هلأ "عطشان"
ساعدني. *


----------



## thebreak-up (29 يوليو 2012)

*انا عارف انه كلامي يمكن يظهر متناقض. انا مو عارف راسي من رجلي. اجيبت للمنتدى على امل حدا يساعدني، وانفصلت لشهر كامل، وحالي من سيء لأسوأ. محتاج حدا، مثلي مثله، يساعدني، يرشدني. *


----------



## amgd beshara (29 يوليو 2012)

عمر ما باب التوبة بيتقفل
دة في مثل الابن الضال ابوة حضنة قبل ما يقول خدني اجير عندك
و الكتاب بيقول كبعد المشرق عن المغرب ابعد عنا معاصينا 
و قراية الكتاب مش بس قراية كدة وخلاص لان ربنا مبيكسبش حاجة من قرايتي لكن انا بكسب معرفة و فهم و بتعلم من كل اية في الكتاب و بعرف تاريخ حضارات و شعوب بس الاهم من كل دة 
عهود ربنا معايا ووعودة ليا
يعني اية جت في دماغي افكار وسبت الايمان
ان تاللى استسلمت للافكار دي
كان ممكن ببساطة تدور علي اجابات لاسئلتك
عموما ابد دلوقتي اركع و اتكلم معاة كصديق و كن متاكد انة مستني فرصة واحدة تتكلم معاة فيها 
اتكلم و اشكرة انة بيعرفك طريقة و انة بيحافظ عليك من حاجات كتير و كلمة عن كل اللى جواك
و ابدا اقرا الكتاب من الاول و اي اية صعبة او فكر يجي في بالك تعالا و اسال علي طول
و متخافش ربنا خلق عقلنا علشان بيحترم تفكيرنا 
و التفكير في حد ذاتة مش خطية
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحفظك و يرعاك


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

عزيزي، دعني أستوضح منك عن مشكلتك بدقة،
هل مشكلتك في العقيدة؟ هل لديك اسئلة في العقيدة؟ هل هناك شكوك في العقيدة؟ لو كذلك، ما هى؟

هل مشكلتك في الحياة العملية والخسارات المتتابعة؟

 حدد مشكلتك لأن كل مشكلة منهما لها حل مختلف..


----------



## be believer (29 يوليو 2012)

أنت مشكلتك تقريبا هي عبارة عن أحد حروف مشكلتي التي أعتبرها جملة .
يعني مشكلتي جملة , ومشلكتك حرف فيها !. 
ولهلأ أنا ما فقدت الأمل , صحيح ما قدرت أوصل للي بدي ياه و لساتني من فشل لفشل .. بس لهلأ ما فقدت الأمل , لأني لو فقدت الأمل من هالحياة كنت انتحرت , وهادا مستحيل بالنسبة الي.​ 
ما أضيق العيش لولا فسحة الأمل .​


----------



## thebreak-up (29 يوليو 2012)

*بعتذر على الخطأ الغير مقصود في اقتباسي لمشاركة الاخ مولكا. ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

رغم كل هذا لم أجد لك سؤال، انت لا تفرق بين السؤال وبين الفضفضة، هذا القسم للأسئلة، ولم ار منك سؤالاً!!!
أشر إلى السؤال لنراه!


----------



## amgd beshara (29 يوليو 2012)

> *بس اكيد، احساس الخجل مش راح يختفي. *


مين قالك احساس الخجل مش هيروح
مجرد انك تبقي في محضر ربنا و تتكلم معاة و تحكي عن كل مشاكلك هترتاح
احساس الخجل نفسة مش لازم تتخلص منة من اول مرة
لكن هترتاح كتير بمجرد انك تتكلم معاة


> *عندي اكتر من 50 كتاب، بس ومع هيك، شي كان يمنعني اني اكمل. كل ما كنت احاول ادور على الاجابة، كان يجيني احساس اني عم ضيع وقتي*


هتضيع وقتك لان مفيش ربنا ولا لان مفيش اجابة ؟
دة غير اني مش بستسلم لكل احساس يجيلي 
لازم يبقي عندي ارادة قوية اقدر اقول لا 
جسمي يقولي ارتاح بلاش تصلي 
اقول لا انا راحتي في الصلاة
بلاش تقرا هتستفاد اية 
هفهم و اقدر اجاوب اي سؤال مني او من غيري .. و هتقف الحيرة اللى جوايا .. هرتاح و هقرب من ربنا اكتر و انا بقولة ربي و الهي انت فعلا فوق كل الشهات اله عظيم مبتسبناش في الظلمة و دايما بتشرق علينا و تنور حياتنا
و صدقني الحاجات دي كتير مختبرينها انا مش بقول كلام من نفسي او بنتقدك
كفاية فضفضة جرب بس و اقعد اتكلم معاة متحضرش كلام و متفكرش هتقول اية اقف و ارشم الصليب و ابدا اتكلم علي طول

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## thebreak-up (30 يوليو 2012)

*



			رغم كل هذا لم أجد لك سؤال، انت لا تفرق بين السؤال وبين الفضفضة، هذا القسم للأسئلة، ولم ار منك سؤالاً!!!
أشر إلى السؤال لنراه!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*معك حق. اعتقد انه الكلام اخدني. بعتذر مرة تانية. 
انا راح اتواصل مع احد الاخوة المؤمنين هون في المنتدى واكيد راح ابدأ بطرح كل سؤال يشغل بالي بين فترة وفترة. *

*هتضيع وقتك لان مفيش ربنا ولا لان مفيش اجابة ؟
دة غير اني مش بستسلم لكل احساس يجيلي 
لازم يبقي عندي ارادة قوية اقدر اقول لا 
جسمي يقولي ارتاح بلاش تصلي 
اقول لا انا راحتي في الصلاة
بلاش تقرا هتستفاد اية 
هفهم و اقدر اجاوب اي سؤال مني او من غيري .. و هتقف الحيرة اللى جوايا .. هرتاح و هقرب من ربنا اكتر و انا بقولة ربي و الهي انت فعلا فوق كل الشهات اله عظيم مبتسبناش في الظلمة و دايما بتشرق علينا و تنور حياتنا
و صدقني الحاجات دي كتير مختبرينها انا مش بقول كلام من نفسي او بنتقدك
كفاية فضفضة جرب بس و اقعد اتكلم معاة متحضرش كلام و متفكرش هتقول اية اقف و ارشم الصليب و ابدا اتكلم علي طول*

*هو هاد الي راح ابدا اعمله. لازم اعمل شي، وجودي هون بينكم شجعني اني ابدا اخطو خطواتي اتجاه الحل. *


----------



## أَمَة (30 يوليو 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> حبيت اتعرف من اول وجديد على المسيح، واعرف مين هون واعرف رسالته. بشو بتنصحني.



 
أهلا وسهلا بك وبأسئلتك يا ابني.
 
بعد ما قرأت كلامك في مشاركتك هذه     #*8* شعرت بصدقك وتألمت لأني انا المشرف الذي اعطاك تلك المخالفة وتم فصلك بسببها، لأنك اسلوبك في الكتابة خانك... بس عندي رجاء أن ما حصل سيكون سبب خير لك.
 
نعم كان للمسيح رسالة وهي خلاص البشر. ولكنه هو نفسه كان الرسالة. 

المسيح هو كلمة الله الذي تجسد وصار إنسانا لكي يخلص الإنسان من الموت. 

يقول الكتاب المقدس في رسالة العبرانيين الأصحاح 2:

14. فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضاً كَذَلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ،
15. وَيُعْتِقَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفاً مِنَ الْمَوْتِ كَانُوا جَمِيعاً كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.

اليك تفسير :

المسيح شاركنا بالجسد أي أخذ جسدنا حتى يمكن له أن يموت ومن داخل الموت يتعامل مع الموت ويدوسه. وهذا فعلا حصل في قيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالث. لقد أنتصر على الموت بموته وهزم ابليس أيضا بموته. لأن سلطان إبليس في الخطية والخطية عاقبتها الموت.

المسيح بدون خطية ولذلك غلب الشيطان بعكس آدم الأول الذي غلبه الشيطان فصار تحت سلطان الموت الذي هو أجرة الخطية.
بموت المسيح وقيامته تحررنا من الموت بموت وصار الموت لنا جسر عبور من هذا العالم المائت الى عالم الحياة الأبدية.

الإنسان بسبب خوفه من الموت يعيش فى رعب دائم... يخاف من قول الحق لأنه يخشى أن يقتل ويموت، يسرق لأنه يخاف أن يموت جوعا. وهذه هي العبودية التي حررنا منها المسيح بأن أنهى سلطان الموت. من لا يخاف الموت يصير خارج دائرة عبودية إبليس.

نصيحتي لك أن تصلي من كل قلبك بدون أي تكليف أو تصنع بالكلمات. اشكر الرب الهك لانه خلقك واعطاك عقلا ميزك به عن بقية المخلوقات لكي تعرفه وتختاره بملئ إرادتك. اشكره على كل شيء: الصحة، الأهل وكل ما تراه حسنا في حياتك. وبعد ذلك بثه شجونك والامك النفسية. كلمه كما تكلم صديق صدوق وكل له عن شكوكك فيه اطلب منه أن يظهر لك الحق.

صدقني لو عملت هذ وبكل صدق ومن كل قلبك ستعرف الجواب منه لأنه حي ومعنا وينتظرك أن تقرع بابه ليفتح لنا.

الرب معك.


----------



## aymonded (30 يوليو 2012)

سلام لك أخي الحبيب في شخص ربنا يسوع
أُحييك على صراحتك لأن كلما كان الإنسان صادق مع نفسه كلما كان أقرب لله الحي، أرى مشكلتك تتلخص في ما هو مكتوب: [ أن الرؤيا بعد إلى ميعاد ]، فالنفس لا يكفيها أبداً أن تعرف فقط عن الله وتقتنع بالكلام ويكون إيمانها مبني على الكتب والأفكار من هُنا وهُناك، لأن عادة المعرفة فقط التي تملأ الفكر والعقل، لا تُشبع القلب ولكنها تُشبع الفكر وحده فقط، وقد تُحرك النفس عاطفياً، ولكنها لا تسندها أوقات الشكوك ومحاربات العدو، سواء من خبرة حياة قديمة، أو من هجوم يُشن عليها من أفكار تُهاجمها، مثل: [ هل ما صدقته صحيح، هل من الممكن أن يكون هذا هو الله فعلاً، مع أن كل واحد في أي دين عنده القناعة الداخليه أن هو الصحيح، ويستطيع بكل طاقته أن يثبت فكره فلسفياً ويحارب من أجله بل أن يُضحي من أجله مثل كل من هو مسيحي بل وربما بصورة أقوى بكثير جداً، ويوجد البوزيين الذين يفوقون الرهبان نسكاً وتقشف وسمواً بالنفس والعمل على إماتة كل شهوات الجسد لسمو الروح... الخ الخ ]، وهكذا يوجد الكثير جداً من الأفكار التي تأتي على الفكر وتزعزع أركان الإيمان المبني على المعرفة والبحث والتفتيش والناقشات المقنعة للعقل....

عموماً يا أروع أخ غالي، كل هذا نتاج أن رؤية الله غير واضحة في القلب، لأن مثلاً حينما تسمع عن صديق رائع وتقرأ عنه، وتحب الحديث عنه، وتتمنى أن يكون صديقك، كل هذا لا يكفي أن تثبت قناعتك به، لأن حتى لو اقتنعت به كشخص صالح لك، ولكنه ظل حبيس الكتب والمقالات والأفكار والكتابات فقط، ستظن أنه خيالي لم يتعدى أمنياتك في أن يصير لك صديق مثله، ولكنه ليس هو على المستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش، لأنه خيال محبوس في فكرة وتمني، وهكذا كثيراً ما نجد الله في جميع الديانات المختلفة حبيس العقيدة والكتب والأفكار، ولكنه لا يتحرك نحوي أنا وأنا لا أستطيع أن أتحرك نحوه لأراه واسمعه، لأنه محبوس في الفكر فقط وقناعات العقل والحوار الفلسفي، حبيس التربية والقناعة الداخلية التي اقتنعت بها بسبب كثرة الكلام لأنها أصبحت عقيدة موروثة من جيل لجيل، وبكونها تتكلم عن الغيبيات التي لا أعرفها ولا أستطيع أن أُقارن بها فأصدقها وتصير جزء مكون لشخصيتي ومكمل لنفسيتي !!!!

لذلك هذه فرصة حلوة أنك تتوجه بقلبك لله الحي لتسعى أن تطلبه ليُظهر ويُعلن لك شخصه الحي، لأن الله شخص حي، وليس مجرد فكرة ولا نطق ولا لفظة ولا كلام مكتوب في سلسلة من الأفكار الحلوة والتي تختلف من دين لآخر ومن عقيدة لأخرى، بل هو إله حي يقترب من الإنسان ليراه ويسمعه ويلمسه من جهة كلمة الحياة فيغير قلبه ويرفعه للعلو الحلو الذي للقديسين المحبين له، ليصير رعية مع القدسين وأهل بيت الله...

فالشيء الوحيد الذي يُثبت الإيمان ويجعله يقين لا يهتز هو رؤية الله وإعلانه عن نفسه ليس فقط في الكتاب المقدس أو أي موضوع روحي حتى، بل يعلن نفسه ويظهرها لي أنا شخصياً حتى أني أتيقن (بالرؤيا والخبرة الشخصية) أني رأيت الله فعلاً، ولمسني لمسة شفاء وأعطاني قوة لحياتي وصار هو بشخصه وذات عينه إلهي أنا الذي لمست محبته لي على المستوى الشخصي فأحببته وأحببت وصاياه فتلذذت بلقائي معه، وأن قام العالم كله ضدي ليقاوم فكري ويقنعني أني أنا ضد الله أو لا أسير وفق الطريق المستقيم، لن أجد مشقة في أني أتمسك بالله أكثر لأني رأيته وسمعته ولمسته، فنلت قوة منه، وعقلي انفتح عليه وعرفت فكره وأتعلم منه كل يوم وأسلك في طريق التقوى الذي حدده هو بنفسه ورسمه لي أنا بشخصي .... 

فالله الذي أعرفه هو الذي يميل نحوي ويطلبني ويسمعني، وانا اسمعه، فصلاتي ينبغي أن يكون محورها: [ أعلن لي شخصك واريني ذاتك، وعلمني طريقك ]... النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة يا أجمل أخ حلو قريب من ملكوت الله، كن معافي باسم الله الحي آمين
​


----------



## be believer (30 يوليو 2012)

أنا أتكلم مع الأخ ( ذا بريك آب ) على الخاص, وسأساعده بكل ما يحتاج .​


----------



## أَمَة (30 يوليو 2012)

be believer قال:


> أنا أتكلم مع الأخ ( ذا بريك آب ) على الخاص, وسأساعده بكل ما يحتاج .​





be believer قال:


>




أنت غريق و غير مؤهل لتساعد أحدا


----------



## thebreak-up (31 يوليو 2012)

*مش عارف كيف اشكركم. خصوصا الاخت امة والاخ ايمن. على وقفتكم لجانبي، وتفهمكم لوضعي. 
قررت اني ابدأ بالحديث مع الله, وعندي ثقة انه لا يمكن يتركني لوحدي تايه. قررت اترك كبريائي الي دفعني كتير ووصلني للي انا فيه. راح اوقف امام الله واعترف له بعجزي علي العيش بدونة واحكيله واطلبه. وراح ضل منتظره. الاحساس الي جواتي ما بقدر اشرحه بالكلمات. احساس بعطش، عطش مش مادي. بس بقدر اشبه بعطش الواحد لمن يفيق لشرب الماء ليروي عطشه الي فيقه في نص الليل. هاد اقرب تشبيه لعطشي لله وكلمته ووجوده في حياتي. *


----------



## أَمَة (31 يوليو 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> *مش عارف كيف اشكركم. خصوصا الاخت امة والاخ ايمن. على وقفتكم لجانبي، وتفهمكم لوضعي. *





thebreak-up قال:


> *قررت اني ابدأ بالحديث مع الله, وعندي ثقة انه لا يمكن يتركني لوحدي تايه. قررت اترك كبريائي الي دفعني كتير ووصلني للي انا فيه. راح اوقف امام الله واعترف له بعجزي علي العيش بدونة واحكيله واطلبه. وراح ضل منتظره. الاحساس الي جواتي ما بقدر اشرحه بالكلمات. احساس بعطش، عطش مش مادي. بس بقدر اشبه بعطش الواحد لمن يفيق لشرب الماء ليروي عطشه الي فيقه في نص الليل. هاد اقرب تشبيه لعطشي لله وكلمته ووجوده في حياتي. *



 
ياااااااااااااااااه ما هذا التعبير الروحي الرائع يا ابني.

كلماتك تشابه كلمات المزمور 42، اهديه اليك. 

1. كَمَا يَشْتَاقُ الإِيَّلُ إِلَى جَدَاوِلِ الْمِيَاهِ هَكَذَا تَشْتَاقُ نَفْسِي إِلَيْكَ يَا اللهُ.
2. عَطِشَتْ نَفْسِي إِلَى اللهِ إِلَى الإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ. مَتَى أَجِيءُ وَأَتَرَاءَى قُدَّامَ اللهِ!
3. صَارَتْ لِي دُمُوعِي خُبْزاً نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً إِذْ قِيلَ لِي كُلَّ يَوْمٍ أَيْنَ إِلَهُكَ
4. هَذِهِ أَذْكُرُهَا فَأَسْكُبُ نَفْسِي عَلَيَّ. لأَنِّي كُنْتُ أَمُرُّ مَعَ الْجُمَّاعِ أَتَدَرَّجُ مَعَهُمْ إِلَى بَيْتِ اللهِ بِصَوْتِ تَرَنُّمٍ وَحَمْدٍ جُمْهُورٌ مُعَيِّدٌ.
5. لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي وَلِمَاذَا تَئِنِّينَ فِيَّ؟ ارْتَجِي اللهَ لأَنِّي بَعْدُ أَحْمَدُهُ لأَجْلِ خَلاَصِ وَجْهِهِ.
6. يَا إِلَهِي نَفْسِي مُنْحَنِيَةٌ فِيَّ لِذَلِكَ أَذْكُرُكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأُرْدُنِّ وَجِبَالِ حَرْمُونَ مِنْ جَبَلِ مِصْعَرَ.
7. غَمْرٌ يُنَادِي غَمْراً عِنْدَ صَوْتِ مَيَازِيبِكَ. كُلُّ تَيَّارَاتِكَ وَلُجَجِكَ طَمَتْ عَلَيَّ.
8. بِالنَّهَارِ يُوصِي الرَّبُّ رَحْمَتَهُ وَبِاللَّيْلِ تَسْبِيحُهُ عِنْدِي صَلاَةٌ لإِلَهِ حَيَاتِي.
9. أَقُولُ لِلَّهِ صَخْرَتِي: [لِمَاذَا نَسِيتَنِي؟ لِمَاذَا أَذْهَبُ حَزِيناً مِنْ مُضَايَقَةِ الْعَدُوِّ؟]
10. بِسَحْقٍ فِي عِظَامِي عَيَّرَنِي مُضَايِقِيَّ بِقَوْلِهِمْ لِي كُلَّ يَوْمٍ: [أَيْنَ إِلَهُكَ؟]
11. لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي وَلِمَاذَا تَئِنِّينَ فِيَّ؟ تَرَجَّيِ اللهَ لأَنِّي بَعْدُ أَحْمَدُهُ خَلاَصَ وَجْهِي وَإِلَهِي.

إن شاء الله اراك بعد ثمانية ايام ، وتكون يومها مرويا من أنهار ماء المسيح الحية :

37. وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ الْعَظِيمِ مِنَ الْعِيدِ* وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَنَادَى: «إِنْ عَطِشَ أَحَدٌ فَلْيُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ وَيَشْرَبْ.*
38.* مَنْ آمَنَ بِي كَمَا قَالَ الْكِتَابُ تَجْرِي مِنْ بَطْنِهِ أَنْهَارُ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ».*
39.* قَالَ هَذَا عَنِ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ مُجِّدَ بَعْدُ.*

لو حبيت تقرأ المزيد اضغط على الآيات ... ولو عندك سؤال أو استفسار لا تتأخر بطرحه في موضوع  جديد، لأن قوانين القسم تنص على:

الإلتزام بطرح سؤال واحد في كل موضوع و عدم تشتيت الموضوع و القفز لاسئلة اخرى مع مرور الوقت و النقاش


لتكن نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معك.


----------



## aymonded (31 يوليو 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> *مش عارف كيف اشكركم. خصوصا الاخت امة والاخ ايمن. على وقفتكم لجانبي، وتفهمكم لوضعي.
> قررت اني ابدأ بالحديث مع الله, وعندي ثقة انه لا يمكن يتركني لوحدي تايه. قررت اترك كبريائي الي دفعني كتير ووصلني للي انا فيه. راح اوقف امام الله واعترف له بعجزي علي العيش بدونة واحكيله واطلبه. وراح ضل منتظره. الاحساس الي جواتي ما بقدر اشرحه بالكلمات. احساس بعطش، عطش مش مادي. بس بقدر اشبه بعطش الواحد لمن يفيق لشرب الماء ليروي عطشه الي فيقه في نص الليل. هاد اقرب تشبيه لعطشي لله وكلمته ووجوده في حياتي. *



رائع هو عطشك لله الحي يا أجمل أخ حلو، وهو وحده القادر أن يروي عطشك لماءه الحي، لأنه هو الذي يسكب ماءً على العطشان ويروي كل قلب يُناديه بكل طاقته، لأن القلب  المنكسر والمتواضع لا يحتقره بل يشفق عليه ويعطيه كل ما يطلب وأكثر بكثير جداً مما يطلب أو يفتكر، فانتظر الرب لأنه قريب من الذين يدعونه بكل قلبهم، ولتذكرنا كلنا في صلاتك دائماً، كن معافي في روح النعمة وفرح الحياة الأبدية برؤية الله الحي الذي يُعلن عن نفسه إله حي وحضور مُحيي آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 يوليو 2012)

امنت بالمسيح لان الكتاب المقدس كتاب صادق وموثق ولم يناله اى تحريف كما يزعم الحاقدون امنت بيسوع المسيح الذى نشر بالمسيحية بالمحبة والسلام امنت بيسوع المسيح لانه لم يعرف الحروب او الغزواوت امنت بيسوع المسيح لانه نور العالم الاسباب كثيرة جدا


----------



## fredyyy (10 أغسطس 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> *لماذا اؤمن بالمسيح؟ *
> *هنالك اكتر من 100 ديانة واله.*
> *لماذا اؤمن بالمسيح من بينهم جميعا.*
> *......... فماذا يميز المسيحية عن غيرها؟ *​


 

*في البداية يجب أن تعرف *​ 
*أن المسيحية ليست ديانة ... كديانات العالم *​ 
*لكنها .. علاقة حية ... بالمسيح الحي ... بعد نوال الحياة ... من الخالق مُعطي الحياة *​

*فالمسيح :*​ 
*محب ………….. هكذا أحب الله العالم … *
*بــاذل ………....... حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد … *
*عطـَّاء ………...... وأنا أعطيها حياة .....… *
*ذو قدرة ………… ولن تهلك إلى الأبد …...... *
*له سلطان …….…. إنتهر الريح فأطاعة كلامه ... *
*يفعل ما يقول …….. في اليوم الثالث يقوم …...... *
*منتصر ولا يُهزم ..… أشهرهم جهارًا في الصليب …. *​ 

*لقد أعلن المسيح حبه ... فحبه ُمقدم لكل العالم ... خليقته *​ 
*حتى وصل مقدار هذا الحب ... إلى بذل جسده على الصليب ... وهنا قوة المحبة *​ 
*وظهر عطاءه في إطعام الجموع الجائعة ... من خمس خبزات وسمكتين وذلك على المستوى الزمني *​ 
*وأعد لهم بيت الآب السماوي ... حيث أعطى المؤمنين به حياة أبدية تدوم ولا تزول *​ 
*وقد إتفقت قدرته مع وعدِه بعدم الهلاك لكل من يؤمن به *​ 
*لقد برهن على هذه القدرة في الأبد ... بقدرته في الزمن ... حيث إنتهر الريح فأطاعة كلامه *​ 
*لقد قال إنه سيقوم في اليوم الثالث وصدق في كلامه فقام من الموت ... إذ لم يكن للموت سلطان عليه لكمال بره *​ 
*لقد غلب الشيطان وسلب منه سلطان الموت ... لكي لا يعود الموت يتسلط على الإنسان مرَّة ُأخرى *​ 

*- المسيح لا يحتاج لغفران خطايا ... إذ هو بار وقدوس ... بل يغفر الخطايا لتابعيه *​ 
*- المسيح لا يحتاج لعطايا أحد ... إذ هو عطية العطايا ... ويعطي بسخاء *​ 
*- المسيح أكرم وأجل من أن يًُعبد قهرًا ... لكنه ُيعبَد حبًا لأن أجسادنا وأرواحنا لا تجد راحتها إلا فيه *​ 
*- المسيح يشفي ... وليس للمرض سلطان عليه البته ... فالمرض يراه فيهرب بكلمة منه *​ 
*- المسيح له سلطان على مملكة الأرواح الشريرة ... فنوره يبدد ظلام عبودية الشر *​ 
*- المسيح كلي الوجود ... فهو في الأرض كما في السماء ... ولا يمنعه أحد من فعل شئ *​ 
*- المسيح يعلم كل شئ ... ولا يحتاج أن يُعلمه أحد بشئ ... وللمؤمنين به علمِه ... كلما إقتربوا إليه *​ 

.​


----------

